# Delkim TXi neu Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch



## Mr. Boilie (15. Oktober 2006)

Woher bekomme ich für einen Kumpel von mir eine Bedienungsanleitung für einen Delkim TXi neu?
Oder wenn mir jemnad von Euch sagen kann wie man einen einprogrammierten Bißanzeiger von der Funkbox runterlöscht?

Robert


----------



## Pilkman (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Delkim TXi neu Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch*

Hi Robert,

für den RX Plus Pro Receiver einfach hier klicken...

http://www.delkim.co.uk/support/pdf/german/rx pro version 2 german.pdf

... und für die Delkim TX-i Plus hier... #6

http://www.delkim.co.uk/support/pdf/german/Delkim Plus (German).pdf


----------



## Mr. Boilie (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Delkim TXi neu Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch*

Na dann ma vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Pilkman (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Delkim TXi neu Bedienungsanleitung in Deutsch*

Gern geschehen... #6

Hat ja auch lang genug gedauert, bis Delkim auf der eigenen Homepage endlich mal die Gebrauchsanweisungen aktualisiert hat. Jetzt aber wieder eine gute Sache.


----------

